# Enteric-coated, pH-dependent peppermint oil capsules for the treatment of IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=Abstract J Pediatr 2001 Jan;138(1):125-8 Enteric-coated, pH-dependent peppermint oil capsules for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome in children.Kline RM, Kline JJ, Di Palma J, Barbero GJ.University of Missouri-Columbia, Department of Child Health, Division of Pediatric Gastroenterology, Columbia, Missouri, USA.In a randomized, double-blind controlled trial, 42 children with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) were given pH-dependent, enteric-coated peppermint oil capsules or placebo. After 2 weeks, 75% of those receiving peppermint oil had reduced severity of pain associated with IBS. Peppermint oil may be used as a therapeutic agent during the symptomatic phase of IBS.Publication Types: Clinical Trial Multicenter Study Randomized Controlled Trial PMID: 11148527 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------

